# Von einer WebCam das Video einbinden.



## FoolMoon (7. September 2009)

Hallo Tutorials-Team und deren Community

Ich würde gerne eine WebCam auf einer Internetseite einbinden. Sie soll live Bilder anzeigen. Also nicht immer nur beim laden der Seite das aktuelle Bild darstellen.

Wie stellt man das an? Gibt es dafür eine standardisierte Schnittstelle? HTML, PHP oder doch JS?

Als Beispiel würde sich folgendes Video eignen: http://www.ruhrcity.net/frames/a012_3.htm

Ich hab danach gegoogel aber viel Mist gefunden. Einige Impulse würden auch schon reichen. Ich brauch nur etwas worauf ich aufbauen kann.



danke


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

In Deinem Beispiel-Link ist es scheinbar ein Bild in einem iFrame. Ach, ich fang mal von Vorne an 

Du hast eine USB-Webcam. Die speichert über die Software ständig (zB jede Sekunde) das Bild an einem bestimmten Platz (immer mit dem gleichen Namen). Möglicherweise auf dem heimischen Rechner, besser aber über FTP auf dem Web-Server. Nun brauchst Du nur noch dieses Bild (diesen Bildnamen) in Deiner Seite als img zu hinterlegen und per JS einen getimerten Reload zu starten. Bei einem iFrame wird eben nur diese externe Seite neu geladen.

Viel einfacher machen es die IP-Cams, die quasi per IP ansprechbar sind und schon alles Onboard haben, den Mini-Webserver und auch den Kleinstspeicher für Bilder (und auch Video-Streams zB per Plugin). zB AXIS-Webcams 

mfg chmee


----------



## FoolMoon (7. September 2009)

Ja, die Vorgehensweise ist mir bewusst. (Dennoch vielen Dank für die Erklärung)

Nun versuche ich aber die unterschiedlichsten WebCams auf einer Seite aufzulisten. (Aber nicht alle auf einmal anzeigen)Dabei handelt es sich um öffentliche WebCams unserer Gemeinde und nächstgelegenen Stadt. Ich hab somit keine Kontrolle über die Konfiguration.

Also die iFrome-Lösung finde ich nicht gut. Da greife ich lieber zu JS.

So wie ich es verstanden hab gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Direkter zugriff über IP
2. Zugriff auf ein Bild (JPG) von einem Server das Sekündlich neu erstellt wird.

Bei beiden Varianten müsste ich über JS das Image jede Sekunde neu laden und anzeigen, stimmt es?


Arbeiten alle WebCams so? Ich würde grob auf 90% tippen.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

Die Arbeitsweise ist wohl immer ähnlich. Interessant ist aber, wo gespeichert wird bzw. über welche Services wiedergegeben wird. Zu aller Erst sollten wir nochmal unterscheiden zwischen echtem Video und Serienbildfunktion. Jede Webcam, die Du einbinden möchtest, kann leicht anders agieren. Ergo wäre es interessant, die Weblinks zu sehen. Daraufhin könnte ich uU sagen, wie man die auf einer eigenen Seite zusammenpackt. Ist es denn ein Auftrag oder nur Hobby/Interesse?

mfg chmee


----------



## FoolMoon (7. September 2009)

Es ist ein Projekt im Bereich der Presse und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unsere Gemeinde und Stadt.

Ich werde mir mal die unterschiedlichen Modelle genauer anschauen und mir die Vorgehensweisen erklären lassen.


----------

